# Rusty pipe and valve



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

This pipe and fittings are PVC and the valve wheel is a wheel from a swing set.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

like that! very industrial looking. Did you mean to have a broken pipe somewhere leaking fog (steam)?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work, looks so real!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I like the look of it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job, CJ!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice job! I subbed you on Youtube!


----------

